# Battlefield bad Company 2 Blue Screen (Ram dumping)



## Macterion (18. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Community...
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem und zwar spiele ich seit kurzem wieder Bad Company 2
Ich habe vor ca einem Monat mir nen neuen PC gekauft läuft alles einwandfrei , crysis 2 mit direct 11 patch , alles Games sie laufen perfekt ....

Jetzt habe ich auf den neuen Rechner Bad Company 2 installiert und habe ein Problem...nach einer nicht festgelegten Zeit bekomme ich einen Blue screen und er führt einen "RAM dumping" durch
Ich habe das gesammte Web durchgesucht und alles probiert finde aber nicht den Fehler bzw was die Ursache genau ist.

Habe auch vorher Bad Company aus der regedit datei rausgelöscht deeinstalliert , grafiktreiber neu und einfach alles und es klappt alles nicht

Hier ist der Post der beim hochfahren kam!

*Problemsignatur:*

 Problemereignisname: 	BlueScreen

 Betriebsystemversion: 	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3

 Gebietsschema-ID: 	1031



*Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:*

 BCCode: 	124

 BCP1: 	0000000000000000

 BCP2: 	FFFFFA80075B6028

 BCP3: 	00000000B6000000

 BCP4: 	0000000000200001

 OS Version: 	6_1_7600

 Service Pack: 	0_0

 Product: 	768_1



*Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:*

 C:\Windows\Minidump\071711-22386-01.dmp

 C:\Users\Macterion\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-1660115-0.sysdata.xml



*Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:*

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407



Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:

C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt





Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee!
lg Matze


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Juli 2011)

Naja die Daten sagen nicht so viel aus eigentlich nur, dass ein schwerer Hardwarefehler vorliegt! Das kann natürlich an vielem liegen! Ich tippe mal auf die CPU oder den Sound. Die CPU wird bei BFBC2 sehr stark beansprucht, weshalb es vielleicht nur zu Fehlern bei BF kommt. 

Was ich aber dennoch machen würde ist einmal einen Memtest durchführen um den RAM auszuschließen. Dann würde ich gucken ob du einen neuen Treiber für den Soundchip auf dem Motherboard gibt (oder hast du eine extra Soundkarte?).

Zudem würde ich mal ein Benchmarkprogramm runterladen und gucken ob der Fehler dabei auch auftritt!


Edith: nen anderen (aktuelleren) Grakatreiber probieren kann auch nicht schaden!


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Dass die CPU defekt ist, halte ich für Quark, da es null Hinweise darauf gibt.

Eher glaube ich, dass ein Softwarekonflikt vorliegt. Wenn ich bei Google nach dem Bluescreen Fehlercode 124 suche, dann gibts da andere Leute, die auch das Problem hatten.
Ob es an BFBC2 liegt oder ein generelles Softwareproblem ist schwer zu sagen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht zwangsläufig an BFBC2 liegt!

Auch kann man den RAM Defekt nicht ausschließen.

Was ich an deiner Stelle tun würde wenn du dich etwas auskennst:

- erstmal Daten sichern auf ner externen Platte
- Rechner formatieren, alles neuinstallieren und hinterher penibelst (!) darauf achten, was du für Software und Treiber installierst
- regelmässig den Treiberverifier starten um zu schauen ob nicht kompatible Treiber im System rumwurschteln (Treiber verursachen öfter Bluescreens, wie ich aus eigner Erfahrung weiß ^^)
- dann den RAM mal mit Memtest testen (mehrere Stunden durchlaufen lassen

Danach sollte eigentlich alles wieder reibungslos funktionieren. Für Windows 7 64bit vllt. noch das aktuelle Service Pack installieren.

Was mich interessieren würde: Tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen Spielen auf?? Das kann ich deinem Eingangspost nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Macterion (18. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen Spielen auf?? Das kann ich deinem Eingangspost nicht entnehmen.



Only bei Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Macterion schrieb:


> Only bei Battlefield Bad Company 2




Höchst merkwürdig. Es muss aber trotzdem nicht zwangsläufig an dem Spiel liegen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2011)

steht unter Systemsteuerung > System udn Wartung > Wartungscenter > WArtung > Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf anzeigen mehr?


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass die CPU defekt ist, halte ich für Quark, da es null Hinweise darauf gibt.



Naja ein BoD wäre so ein Hinweis! Zudem muss sie ja nicht defekt sein! 

Aber mein Favorit weiterhin der Sound! Hatte selbst schon Probleme mit dem Sound und dem Spiel (allerdings keine BSOD) und hier ist es auch der Grund dafür http://www.sevenforu...ompany-2-a.html

Trifft das auf dich zu?

http://extreme.pcgam...rotherhood.html

Und hier wird erwähnt, dass die CPU der Auslöser sein könnte...

http://forums.majorg...ad.php?t=240890


Edith also ich find eine ganze Menge zu dem Thema im Internet! Wenn du schon gesucht hast, wie du gesagt hast könntest du ja mal sagen, was du schon probiert hast! 

Zudem wären Systeminformationen und dein Betriebssystem interessant!


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ein BoD wäre so ein Hinweis!



Hab jetzt lange überlegt aber was meinst du mit BoD?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab jetzt lange überlegt aber was meinst du mit BoD?


Ich vermute in dem Zusammenhang meint er Bluescreen of Death =)


----------



## Macterion (19. Juli 2011)

Okey , alles in einem...ich hab den Fehler gefunden und bedanke mich an alle für die Hilfe.
Da ihr sicherlich wissen wollt , was der Auslöser war , werde ich euch ihn nun näher erläutern!

Ich hab jedes Forum abgeklappert und alle sagen RAM kontrollieren , Grafiktreiber neu , usw.
Jetzt habe ich mal bisschen logisch überlegt , was sein könnte AUßER Grafikkarte etc und wovon sich Battlefield unterscheidet zu WoW , Crysis 2 usw.

Es klingt jetzt mehr als stumpf , ist es auch ^^...es ist der Sound!
Ich hab jetzt mal von hifi standart auf Kopfhörer gestellt und headset angeschlossen ...und siehe da kein crash mehr ...hab jetzt die ganze zeit gewartet bis blue screen wieder kommt und zeit dabei vergessen...6 Stunden gezockt xD

Naja muss die Tage dann mal fix ne Soundkarte holen :>
bzw gucken warum die onboard das nid reisst...

nochmal danke an alle 
lg Matze


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Dann wars vllt. doch ein Software Bluescreen bzw. ein Treiber BS aufgrund des Sounds...

Hatte das auch mal vor ner Weile mit meinem Headset. Nach dem Treiberwechseln gings wieder.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich vermute in dem Zusammenhang meint er Bluescreen of Death =)



ja genau 

Habs ja gesagt der Sound könnte es auch sein! Warum weiß ich nicht hatte bei BF selber schon Probleme mit dem Sound und auch schon von mehreren gehört! Aber ist ja super, wenn es jetzt läuft!


----------

